# Outdoors > Outdoor Transport >  2013 Colorado 2wd auto Ute any good?

## jono7

As the title suggests, anybody have experience with these? 165ks. Had my lunch cut on a 2011 model that left me a bit miffed, now looking at on of these. Comments/advice appreciated 
Cheers

----------


## Danny

> As the title suggests, anybody have experience with these? 165ks. Had my lunch cut on a 2011 model that left me a bit miffed, now looking at on of these. Comments/advice appreciated 
> Cheers


Im no mechanic but a mate has a 2009 4x4, its good. Theyre a good model and I think the same as yours but 2x4. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Maca49

I had a 2009 Colorado, best Ute Ive owned for handling. I had a problem with gummed up injectors, @ 75 k clicks, $4k repair, did the Toyota modification to it, got it under warranty, sold at 100k, but a great Ute for me!

----------


## Savage1

Is it a 2.8? I think they had a bit of trouble with the engines using oil, a few were replaced.

The shape before, the RC Colorados have all Isuzu running gear and are pretty bullet proof, parts are cheap as you get them through Isuzu. I've got a 2010 or 11 4x4, can't remember, and it has been a good truck.

Personally I'd skip the model you're looking at and either get an earlier one or a newer shape one.

----------


## Randomandrews

I've got the 2.8 2014. Same as the 2013
Average about 55000km a year in it. Serviced on the button every 10000km. 
The only issue I've had was the rear diff imploding at 160000km. Its a common issue apparrently.
Bloody comfortable to drive.

----------


## veitnamcam

My Dads got a 4wd one around that age he has had from new, got about 120k on it now.
He chipped his fairly soon after getting it and has had no problems with it he regularly tows with his.

----------


## mikee

got a 2016 4x4 one, goes great.

----------


## jono7

Nice, that’s what I wanted to hear, thanks for your comments.Went through with the purchase this morning and got  12mth warranty and service thrown is as well. 2.8l auto 2wd to replace my ever reliable 06 d22 Navara.
Cheers

----------


## gonetropo

customer of mine was on his way to see me in 1 2015 model, no huge weigh on board, no trailer and on the motorway at 100k the rear diff blew out.
i personally have found the manual gearbox gating very sloppy. havent tried a slush-o-matic one

----------


## XR500

> Auto would be better than the manual.  They were very high geared especially in backwards.


Made for the Italian market??? :Wink:

----------

